# Breite und Höhe ermitteln



## EIS-TEE (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann ich die *ganz genaue * Breite und Höhe des Browser Fensters ermitteln,

bei offsetxxx kommt nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis raus 

*Nachtrag:*
Ich hab die Lösung:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Weite und Höhe berechnen</title>
   <script language="JavaScript">
 
   function fenster_berechnen(){
 
   breite = window.innerWidth;
   
   höhe = window.innerHeight;
   
   document.write("Die Breite des Browser Fensters beträgt:" + breite + "px, und die Höhe Beträgt:" + höhe );

   }
   
   </script>
</head>

<body onload="fenster_berechnen()">
</body>
</html>
```

Funktioniert auf den px genau 

*~EIS-TEE*
Ich bin zu allem bereit, aber zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## EIS-TEE (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich noch einmal, wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen 

Wie kann ich das *<body unload....>* vermeiden ? 


*~EIS-TEE*
Ich bin zu allem bereit, aber zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hela (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

sieh mal hier: http://www.mediaevent.de/javascript/event-handler.html
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

P.S.
Sicherlich meintest du "body *onload*".


----------

